# Project on our first home - rotting wood and door replacement



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hard to tell from some sideways pictures covered in leaves.
About 90% of the time it's because the deck was attached directly to the side of the house without water proofing the wall and flashing the ledger like it was suppose to be.
If it had of been built free standing none of that damage would have happened.
It's a major job to fix this.

That damage to the coil can be fixed by removing and replacing it if you know someone with a metal brake or replacing the whole piece with PVC lumber.


----------

